

Privacy Violations: Pollution of the Digital Revolution - bredren
http://blog.gli.ph/2013/02/26/privacy-violations-pollution-of-the-digital-revolution/

======
bredren
While researching this, I came across some interesting media of the
innovations of the industrial revolution. This youtube video shows off fly
shuttle weaving: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khiEAEqdkZY>

I'm curious about people's ideas on what a Big Stink might be with regards to
privacy violations. Other than Facebook being hacked, what types of breaches
would prompt widespread outcry?

~~~
letoti
I'm not sure if Facebook hacked can be any more of a privacy violation than
Facebook working as designed.

~~~
KentLatricia
I guess the main difference would be coverage in media. Even if users wouldn't
'loose' more than they normally do their information would be 'lost', 'hacked'
and 'stolen'.

It's an interesting distinction though, since the governments would probably
be forced to act on behalf of user privacy if information appear to have been
'lost' rather than 'sold'. Would probably be the start of the privacy
equivalent of the Great Stink.

